# Algen trotz Filter



## x437 (9. März 2008)

Ich habe trotz Filter und Uv-Lampe Probleme mitAlgen.

Technik: 2x Aquamax mit 20.000/h , 2x UV-Brenner a 50 Watt
 Filter : 5 Tonnen a 300 Liter (2 mit Bürsten, 2 mit Matten, 1 mit  Bio blocks) 
           1 Bogensiebfilter         

Das Problem: Im Bachlauf (ca. 10m lang, 40cm breit, 30cm tief) habe ich ein Fadenalgenproblem. Im Teich dagegen nur am Bacheinlauf welche.  
Im Teich bilden sich die Algen wolkenartig aus. .
Letztes Frühjahr und Sommer hatte ich das Problem nicht. Es trat erst im Herbst auf und hielt sich den Winter über. 
Die Technik lief den Winter über. Das Wasser ist klasklar. Es ist kein Dünger o.ä. in den Teich gelaufen.
Danke.


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Dein Filter und Deine UVC werden Dir nicht helfen Fadenalgen zu beseitigen, sondern nur Schwebealgen.

Fadenalgen treten immmer zum Frühjahr auf, da die Teichbiologie noch nicht funktioniert, die Pflanzen nehmen noch keine Nährstoffe auf.

Bei so vielen Fadenalgen ,glaube ich, wirst Du ohne Einsatz von einem Fadenalgen Schutz die lästigen Plagegeister nicht los. Es ist jetzt allerdings noch zu früh, denn die Tieere sind noch nicht ganz aus ihrer Winterruhe herausgekommen. Du wirst Dich vorläufig noch gedulden müssen.

So bald die Pflanzen im Teich wachsen, wirst Du feststellen das die Fadenalgen nicht mehr auftauchen, allerdings musst Du sie einmal zumindest entfernen!

Kannst Du uns vielleicht ein Übersichtsbild von Deiner Teichanlage einstellen?


----------



## Olli.P (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo x437,


mein Name ist y1 


Nee Spaß beiseite. Ich heiße Olaf 

Hast du auch einen richtigen Vornamen??? Wir reden uns hier alle mit Vornamen an, ist persönlicher. Denn wir sind hier eine große Familie 

So nu aber mal zu deinem Problem:

Hast du pflanzen im Teich??

Wie viele Pflanzen hast du???


Wie wärs mit ein paar Bildern vom gesamten Teich und seinem Umfeld???
Dann könnte man sich ein Besseres Bild von der Situation machen.
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

Und wir sind hier alle gar nicht neugierig auf andere Teiche

Also mach doch bitte ein paar mehr Angaben. 

Dann wird dir auch geholfen


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo,
Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten. Mein Name ist  Olli .
Meinst du mit Fadenalgenschutz i-Tronic ?

Auf dem Bild könnt Ihr das Problem in seinem ganzen Ausmass sehen. 
Der Größte ist ca. 40 cm.


----------



## Eugen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Olli,

so ein schöner Bachlauf und diese Algen  

Ich würde Gummistiefel anziehen und die Fadenalgen abfischen.

I-tronic hilft da sicher nicht und ist Gift für die schönen Fische.

Biobird könnte helfen (auch wenn es nicht jeder hier gern liest  )
In den Bachlauf hängen, bis Ostern ist der Teich dann wieder "vorzeigbar"
.


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Eugen,
hast du Erfahrung mit  Biobird ? Wie oft muss man biobird anwenden, bzw. wie lange hält es vor ?

Olli


----------



## Eugen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hi Olli,

vor 3 Jahren hab ich es mal bei einem Nachbarn probiert.
Die Wirkung trat recht schnell ein.
Nach 4 Wochen eine 2.Portion reingehängt, dann war das restliche Jahr ruhe.

Das ist wenigstens einigermaßen "biologisch"
Gesteinsmehl,gefriergetrocknete Bakterien und kein Kupfer.

Fische aber vorher die Algen soweit wie möglich ab.
Diese Menge im Bach ist doch sehr,sehr viel.


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Olli

Ich vermute , dass Dein Wasser zu hohe Phosphatwerte hat .

Die bekommst Du mit Deinen Filter nur unzureichend in den Griff .

Hast Du mal auf Phosphate getestet ?

schau mal hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4648

http://www.hortikultur.ch/pub/files/204.pdf

Die Fadenalgen sind nur eine Auswirkung des Problems ,
sie zu zerstören, 
mit was auch immer   und im System belassen
heißt nur : "RinG frei , nächste Runde" 
da die in den Algen eingebauten Nährstoffe letztendlich wider in Lösung gehen .

nach Phosphatquellen fahnden ,effektive Pflanzenfilter , Teichentschlammung , Besatzt und Fütterung prüfen , Algen ernten , starke Nährstoffzehrer einsetzen und *ernten *

das wäre mein Rat.


mfG


schau mal durch die Fachbeiträge


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Olli.

Auch von mir erstmal noch Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!


Die Menge an Algen ist ja wirklich heftig....
Wie alt ist denn der Teich? An Pflanzen konnte ich nicht sooviel erkennen.... wieviel % der Oberfläche hast Du denn bepflanzt bzw. wie viele Pflanzen hast Du?

Die UVC verbruzzelt Dir die Schwebalgen, die Du wahrs. sonst unweigerlich im Teich hättest. Dadurch entstehen aber Fadenalgen, denn irgendwer muss die Nährstoffe ja aufnehmen. Vielleicht liest Du Dich hier mal ein?!

Wie sieht denn die Kapillarsperre aus? Ist wirklich ausgeschlossen, dass keine Erde oder Wasser von außem im Teich landet?
Bei mir sind dafür oft die Ameisen verantwortlich gewesen. :evil

EDIT: Da war Karsten mal wieder schneller.


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Karsten.,
Habe gerade einen Phosphattest nach Sera gemacht.
Habe weniger als 0,1 mg/l PO4 gemessen.
Daran kann es also nicht liegen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Annett,
der Teich ist ca. 5 Jahre alt. Seit April 07 habe ich den neuen Filter in Betrieb.
Auf die Kapilarsperre habe ich besonders geachtet, da ich auf der ganze rechten
Seite Ufermatte von NG eingebaut habe. Die Ufermatte und ein ca. 10 cm breiter Graben sind beplanzt. Sumpzonen die bepflanzt sind: oben rechts ca. 2 m², unten rechts ca 1m² und unten links ca 0,5 m².
Der Bachlauf verfügt über ca. 3m² Sumpfzone die seperat in "Becken" angelegt sind um ein ausschwemmen zu verhindern und nur durch die Ufermatte verbunden sind. Auch hier habe ich extra darauf geachtet das keine "Verbindung" zum Umland besteht. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Olli.

Das Problem trat erstmalig im Herbst 2007 auf? Vorher nicht?
Was hast Du 2007 außer dem Filter verändert?

Mehr Fische/Futter, anderes Wasser zum Auffüllen, Pflanzen ausgelichtet usw.?
Hattest Du vor Einsatz der UVC's grünliches Wasser und dafür keine Fadenalgen?

Irgendwoher kommen zu viele Nährstoffe ins System, sonst hättest Du nicht so viele Algen.


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Annett,

das Problem tratt erst erst Herbst 2007 auf. Habe die Fadenalgen auch nur im Bachlauf, die anderen Algen nur im Teich. Habe keine Pflanzen ausgelichtet, durch nat. Wuchs sind eher noch mehr hinzugekommen. Hatte bevor ich den neuen Filter im April 07 eingesetzt habe einen handelsüblichen von Oase, Biotec 10 (glaub ich). Ich hatte ein normales Algenproblem, dass sich durch abernten beheben ließ. die leichte grünfärbung des Wassers ist mit dem Einsatz eines 2. UV-Brenners mit 50 Watt behoben worden.


----------



## x437 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Werde mal den Vorschlag von Eugen ausprobieren und dann hier berichten.

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruß Olli


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo

0,1g/l PO4

ist nicht wenig

im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Faktoren
völlig ausreichend !
zumal bei der Messung ein Großteil der Nährstoffe bereits in den Algen gebunden sind


  schau mal hier

http://www.ulmer.de/L0ZPUlVNP1RIRU1FTklEPTI2NDgmQ01EPUxJU1QmTElTVFRZUD0yJlBBR0U9MiZNSUQ9NTUyOTQ.html

und 



> Im Gartenteichwasser stammen Phosphatwerte aus dem Phosphatgehalt des Ausgangswassers (falls vorhanden) und aus Pflegefehlern wie Überbesatz an Fischen, Überfütterung und / oder mangelnder Filter- und Wasserhygiene. Allerdings ist fast ausschließlich nur in relativ neu eingerichteten Teichen Phosphat meßbar vorhanden.
> 
> Phosphat gelangt aber auch durch Wind und Regen in das Gartenteichwasser, dann nämlich, wenn in der Umgebung des Teiches (Rasen, Sträucher und Büsche oder Blumenbeete) Phosphathaltige Düngestoffe verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



zitiert :http://www.aquariumcenter.de/teich/technik/teich_technik_mess.html



mfG


----------



## x437 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Karsten.,
was in dem Text steht ist mir nicht neu, nur dachte ich, dass _weniger 0,1mg/l_  wenig wären. Hättest du auch eine Empfehlung für einen Phosphatsenker ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo

auch nix Neues  

da hilft nur "aushungern" und 
Geduld , lass erst mal Leben in den Teich kommen !  
so viel Algen wie möglich abfischen und dadurch die gebundenen Nährstoffe 
austragen 
starkzehrende Pflanzen einsetzen und ernten , 
Regenwasser verwenden ,
nach Phosphatquellen fahnden ( Schlamm , Beton , manche Sorten Steine usw.)
Nährstoffeintrag minimieren


ich habe gehört :   
kurzfristig könnte man mit Sauerstoffgeneratoren  das Redoxpotential eines Teiches in Schwung bringen

mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> I-tronic hilft da sicher nicht und ist Gift für die schönen Fische.


 
Dem wollen wir mal widersprechen ... i-tronic hilft bei Deinem Problem schnell und gründlich. Wir wissen aus eigerner Erfahrung: Fadenalgen verschwinden in kürzester Zeit.

*aber*

wie Eugen richtig schreibt, Du würdest dem Teich Gift zusetzen (Kupferoxyd) und somit ist das Gerät bei Deinem Fischbestand kaum zu empfehlen.


----------



## juergen-b (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

hy karsten,



> ich habe gehört :
> kurzfristig könnte man mit Sauerstoffgeneratoren das Redoxpotential eines Teiches in Schwung bringen


 was zwar richtig ist - aber den zusammenhang von redox und phospat finde ich nicht ?

@ all

grundsätzlich finde ich es falsch, das algenwachstum ALLEINE am phoshatwert zu verankern, denn diese biester kommen mit vielem zurecht.

jetzt fragt mich aber bloß nicht bei welchen werten sie nicht wachsen - wüßte ich es wäre ich vermutlich reich  

um phoshat zu minimieren hilft ein vernünftig angelegter bodenfilter welcher einen teil an eisenhaltigem gestein enthält oder auch schlicht eisenspäne ...... dieses eisen ist in der lage phoshat auszufällen.

die in meinen augen optimale strategie gegen algen beinhaltet:

1. optimale nitrifikation (herkömmlicher filter)
2. optimale umwälzraten im teich um soviel wie möglich rauszuholen
3. optimale vorfilterung,welche in der lage ist kurzfristig gesammelte masse aus dem system zu holen.
4. einen bepflantzten bodenfilter im bypass, primär zur nitrat und phoshat reduzierung.
5. angepasster teilwasserwechsel
6. ein nicht gnadenlos überdimensionierter besatz im verhältniss zu wassermenge und komponenten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## x437 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Tipps. Punkt 2 wär bei mir noch verbesserbar. Bei Punkt 4 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob das bei mir nicht der Bachlauf ist. ich werde dass mit den Eisenspänen mal auspropieren.

Danke, Gruß Olli


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

Hallo

@Jürgen (mit dem Stör) 
mit Dir macht es richtig Spaß !   

bei L.G. (im Februar) blieben wirkliche Erkenntnisse irgendwie aus  

eine mögliche Variante zur Phosphatbindung aus dem Aquarienbereich ist die Filterung über Eisenwolle . Das scheint mir auch für Teiche eine praktizierbare ungefährliche ,reproduzierbare und leicht zurücknehmbare Methode zu sein.

Als Versuchsaufbau sicher besser als unkontrollierten Einsatz von Stahlspänen zumal die Wirkung auf andere Metallteile im Wasser zumindest beobachtet werden sollte.  


mfG


----------



## juergen-b (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*

servus karsten,



> Hallo
> 
> @Jürgen (mit dem Stör) ? (korrektur = den stören  )
> mit Dir macht es richtig Spaß !


und welche ironie darf ich in diese worte reininterpretieren ?

sicher ist eisenwolle auch eine machbare alternative ....... wie bereits erwähnt wird in der proffesionellen sparte eisenhaltiges erz zum einsatz gebracht ......... auch meine eisenspäne würde ich nicht unkontrolliert einbringen ...... an eine separate box etc. habe ich da schon gedacht  



> die Wirkung auf andere Metallteile im Wasser zumindest beobachtet werden sollte.


 richtig ........ aber da ich die eisenmetalle VOR einem bodenfilter zum einsatz bringen möchte denke ich daß sich die ausfällungen primär auch in diesem anlagern .......... zumindest klappt das bei den profis in gewerblichen pflanzenkläranlagen.


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen trotz Filter*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> servus karsten,
> 
> 
> und welche ironie darf ich in diese worte reininterpretieren ?





Keine ! ehrlich ! 
es ging um Dein altes Avatar (ich bin eher der optische Typ )
für "Spielchen" sind WIR doch zu "alt"    




für irgendwie deffiniertes Eisenerz würde nicht mal mir eine Bezugsquelle einfallen  

Eisenwolle hat eine große Oberfläche und man erkennt nach kurzer Zeit
Anhaftungen 


an unsere Kleinen :

bitte nicht damit gokeln !


mfG


----------

